# High quality Lancaster flying pics



## Messy1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone have any high quality pics of Lancasters flying? My screen resolution is 1280x1024. Wanting some pics that do not have to be enlarged to fit my screen. 

I also would be interested in any HQ pics of any plane for that size. I have looked a little on the internet, but haven't found any decent ones. Maybe I should just PM Lanc! 

Thanks in advance!

Bryono


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2009)

Should be some here: The Battle of Britain Memorial Flight

Try these too (not sure if there is anything you want).

avro lancaster - Google Image Search
avro lancaster - Google Image Search

Also attached are the best that I have. None are bigger than 1152x864 and most are only 1024x768.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Gnomey! Good pics and the links had some really good shots!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

What a feeling it must be to pilot one of those Lancs....


----------



## stanzahero (Feb 2, 2009)

These are the best Images from my collection.
All are available as 2304 x 1728.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice Lancasters


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet shots Gnomey!


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the pics. Everyone who has not should check out Gnomeys links above, there are some real nice, hi quality, wall paer sized pics on those sites.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah there is some good stuff on Google and the BBMF site

Just remembered I have this last one in my collection (that I downloaded of here a while ago). It is a RCAF Lancaster with 2 Ryan Firebee Drones carried on the wings. Taken postwar but still and interesting picture.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again! That is a very interesting picture.


----------



## HoHun (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Bryono,

>Anyone have any high quality pics of Lancasters flying? My screen resolution is 1280x1024. Wanting some pics that do not have to be enlarged to fit my screen.

I can meet the size criterion at least 


Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks HoHun. Great shot. To be honest, the Lancaster was not my favorite looking bomber for a long time, but after learning more about it, and reading all the discussions it has been a part of on this forum, and looking at pictures, it is becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## Torch (Feb 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

Another B/W one or two...


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

Great pics Gnomey 8) Is it just me, or does the a/c in the last pic of your first group have three engines feathered?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2009)

It isn't just you BT, it is flying on one engine 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Feb 4, 2009)

The skipper evidently has some serious 'stones'...


----------



## Glider (Feb 4, 2009)

Just what I was thinking, scary.


----------

